# Gallery?



## riccbhard (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been trying to visit the Gallery for the last month to no avail. I get this:

http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/8487/picture1ok2.jpg

Any ideas?


----------



## bobw (Jul 21, 2006)

Not working. Scott's working on a new site.


----------



## riccbhard (Jul 22, 2006)

Will it be fixed in the new site, whenever that is released?


----------



## bobw (Jul 23, 2006)

Probably


----------



## ScottW (Jul 24, 2006)

Negative. 

Gallery is gone in new site.


----------



## riccbhard (Aug 3, 2006)

The gallery was one of my favorite parts. and it's GONE!?


----------



## riccbhard (Aug 6, 2006)

So there is absolutely no hope? That sucks, a lot.


----------

